# Large 9 Month Old GSD Jax



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

Hey all! This is my first pure bred shepherd, well first pure bred dog in general. For size context, the other dog that can be seen in these pictures is a fully grown Rottweiler Pit Bull Mix who is 90lbs. The puppy absolutely dwarfs him. The puppy is currently about 95lbs and is 9 months old. His ribs are still very visible and he's super lean and thin despite his weight. He is also 29 inches tall with a very long tail and snout, and massive paws. I'm not too sure on his pedigree as I got him from someone who could not afford to take care of him. I have his papers but have yet to register them. What do you think so far? What weight can I expect him to be when fully grown?


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Are you measuring his height at his head? That door is a very common door. The height to the top of that square behind his shoulders is about 33.5" to the top. He's about 25-26" at the shoulders based on that square on the door. Also in that same picture he doesn't look lean or thin. I don't see any stomach tuck at all, but it could be the angle. 95 lbs is already a good bit over the upper end of standard which is 88 lbs. on your registration papers what's the name of the sire and dam?


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

thegooseman90 said:


> Are you measuring his height at his head? That door is a very common door. The height to the top of that square behind his shoulders is about 33.5" to the top. He's about 25-26" at the shoulders based on that square on the door. Also in that same picture he doesn't look lean or thin. I don't see any stomach tuck at all, but it could be the angle. 95 lbs is already a good bit over the upper end of standard which is 88 lbs. on your registration papers what's the name of the sire and dam?



The angles are likely the issue. I measured at the withers. The sire was Hope's King and the dam is Hope's Midnight. The breeders names are Mark and Charlene Strickland, in Clinton North Carolina. From above you can see how thin he is a bit better. I'll try to get a picture for you.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

thegooseman90 said:


> Are you measuring his height at his head? That door is a very common door. The height to the top of that square behind his shoulders is about 33.5" to the top. He's about 25-26" at the shoulders based on that square on the door. Also in that same picture he doesn't look lean or thin. I don't see any stomach tuck at all, but it could be the angle. 95 lbs is already a good bit over the upper end of standard which is 88 lbs. on your registration papers what's the name of the sire and dam?


Keen eye. Also most standard door knobs are installed at 36".


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

Here are some better pictures.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

I?d like to see him about 5-10 pounds lighter.


Are you sure you measured correctly? He doesn?t look very tall to me.


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

konathegsd said:


> I?d like to see him about 5-10 pounds lighter.
> 
> 
> Are you sure you measured correctly? He doesn?t look very tall to me.


Yep. But I'll have the vet measure when I take him in next week just to be sure. He doesn't sit still very well so I tried my best. His head at least, comes up above my waist and I'm 5'11.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

thegooseman90 said:


> Are you measuring his height at his head? That door is a very common door. The height to the top of that square behind his shoulders is about 33.5" to the top. He's about 25-26" at the shoulders based on that square on the door. Also in that same picture he doesn't look lean or thin. I don't see any stomach tuck at all, but it could be the angle. 95 lbs is already a good bit over the upper end of standard which is 88 lbs. on your registration papers what's the name of the sire and dam?


The camera person is standing taking the shot at a downward angle - that will be making the dog appear "short"


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Although I can't see any ribs, it could be the light. I think his weight is fine. My GSD also does not have the standard "tummy tuck" but his ribs can be felt as well as his hip bones so I think his weight is right.

He might not grow any taller - but I would assume he would put on some more weight as he gets older and fills out.


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

KaiserAus said:


> Although I can't see any ribs, it could be the light. I think his weight is fine. My GSD also does not have the standard "tummy tuck" but his ribs can be felt as well as his hip bones so I think his weight is right.
> 
> He might not grow any taller - but I would assume he would put on some more weight as he gets older and fills out.


I figured he's about done height wise. His ribs are more noticeable in the morning. He tends to drink at least a gallon of water a day and it puffs him up a little bit. Do you think his joints/hips would have issues if he did hit say 110-120lbs? I'd like to keep him lean but at the same time I also would like him to fill out properly without health issues.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

KaiserAus said:


> thegooseman90 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you measuring his height at his head? That door is a very common door. The height to the top of that square behind his shoulders is about 33.5" to the top. He's about 25-26" at the shoulders based on that square on the door. Also in that same picture he doesn't look lean or thin. I don't see any stomach tuck at all, but it could be the angle. 95 lbs is already a good bit over the upper end of standard which is 88 lbs. on your registration papers what's the name of the sire and dam?
> ...


I never said he looks short. I said he looks to be 25-26" at the shoulder based on known features in the portrait. I know that camera angles can change the way things appear but even knowing that I will say he doesn't look 29" whatsoever. Not even close. And for reference I'll include a photo. Care to give a guess on this dogs size?


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

thegooseman90 said:


> I never said he looks short. I said he looks to be 25-26" at the shoulder based on known features in the portrait. I know that camera angles can change the way things appear but even knowing that I will say he doesn't look 29" whatsoever. Not even close. And for reference I'll include a photo. Care to give a guess on this dogs size?


Nope, you can't really judge the size of anything from a photograph... the only thing to judge size on in that photo is the person.. and I don't know how tall they are.. and they could have skinny legs which makes the dog "seem" bigger. There could be a some distance between the person and the dog therefore the dog is closer to the camera which again changes the size of the dog in comparison to the person.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just stood my dog, who I know is 25.5" against the same type door. I highly doubt that 9 month old is 29" tall. As close as he is to the door, most of the panels in the door should not be seen if he were, even at that angle. 

My guess is about 25" as well. 

OP - get him to stand against the wall and mark it with pencil. Get the pencil as straight across his back as possible. Then measure to the mark. That will give you a good approximation within 1/2".


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

KaiserAus said:


> thegooseman90 said:
> 
> 
> > I never said he looks short. I said he looks to be 25-26" at the shoulder based on known features in the portrait. I know that camera angles can change the way things appear but even knowing that I will say he doesn't look 29" whatsoever. Not even close. And for reference I'll include a photo. Care to give a guess on this dogs size?
> ...


Except in photographs with objects of known size next to the subject. In this case there's two. One being the decorative square on the door, the second being the door knob. Since the dog is standing right next to the door the angle of the camera will be the same for the door, otherwise you'd assume the dog is closer to the person or further from the door and you'd see more of a gap between the 2. 

That next much more substantial looking dog is Tom noresnicka dolina who's "only" 27" and 97 lbs. skinny legs or not you can tell a big difference in those two dogs.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

That would mean your dog is 3? taller than my dog. I just don?t see it at all....could be wrong though


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

This is Apollo. 25" 77 lbs.
Athena my female is almost 24".
To me they look like little puppies still. But everyone makes a point to say how big they look. Personally I think 23-26 inches is an ideal height for a gsd. That's right, the breed standard.


----------



## cesartriangle (Jun 23, 2018)

konathegsd said:


> That would mean your dog is 3? taller than my dog. I just don?t see it at all....could be wrong though


Needs more bone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

I have a male who is, really, 28-29 inches at the withers. He is very lean, and tall, with substantial bone (big head, thick legs.) and weighs 95 lb. He eats six cups of dense calorie kibble a day. I make sure to keep him quite lean, because he is such a big dog. It's not hard because he tends to easily burn calories (young, intact male) and we run miles a day, but I am still careful. 

For a young dog, already 95 lbs, he might easily gain another 15- 20 lbs by age 2-3. My big boy was just 77 lbs at 18 months, and filled out and even grew a bit taller up to age 2-3. He was extremely lanky as a youngster, though, kind of like a teenage boy. 

With the big guys, joints can be a concern, but if they are well built otherwise, they should be fine. I'd limit things like extreme frisbee play, and be real careful on long bites (if you train in IPO)- be extremely selective with your helper. Dog or helper could be injured- these guys pack a lot of power. 

Also, make sure you are feeding a good quality food. 

But the big guys can do well, as long as they are kept lean and have good structure. My male is out of normal size sire/dam but has some large males in his pedigree, so he just ended up really large. It happens.


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

He's 120-125 now and almost 2 lol. This is a very old thread. 31 inches at the withers. He is considerably larger than these other dogs pictured here. He eats 6 cups of 30/20 food daily, and probably another 1-2 cups out of my other dogs bowl as well. I'm 5'11, 240lbs for reference in this first photo. The dog in the other photo is a very stocky rottie mix around 115-120lbs. Not sure why this was revived though lol. I post photos weekly already. Both of my dogs are near/nearing adult weight now. Jax probably has 10lbs to go. I personally think both of my dogs dwarf the dog that goose posted by a long shot in both height and weight. Jax is an inch or two below my waist. I left this forum for 6 months due to the hate I received in previous replies. I actually blocked the IP in my hosts file so I couldn't view the forum. I realize my dog is no where near standard but the cold hearted receiving I got here turned me way off. Have been happy and made friends since I came back a few months ago.


----------

